# Eheim 2213 inlet/outlet



## fish94 (Nov 9, 2007)

Hey all,
I'm wanting to buy an Eheim 2213, and also an inline heater. I'm wondering what size the tubing on the outlet of the 2213 is, so I can figure out which size heater I should get (1/2" or 5/8" inlet/outlet). Can anybody help? Also does anybody know if the 2232 Ecco has the same size inlet/outlet? If not, can you tell me what size?
Thanks very much!


----------



## elaphe (Aug 24, 2006)

2213 is 1/2" - It's actually metric, but very very close to 1/2". 2215 is the same. I've got a Hydor ETH on my 2215 and it's the 1/2" version.

Ecco, I'm not sure about?

Brian


----------



## fish94 (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks! Really appreciate it!


----------



## Left C (Jun 14, 2005)

It's the 1/2" or the "494" 12/16 mm tubing on bith the intake and exhaust: http://www.eheimparts.com/client/homepage.aspx


----------



## fish94 (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks for the link. Will be very useful!


----------



## bacarlile (Nov 6, 2005)

Sweet link, I'm gonna use it too.


----------

